# how to remove rear bumper!!



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

HI I would like to know How I can remove my rear bumper on my URQ?
thanks
nic


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: how to remove rear bumper!! (nic2k4)*

What year is your urq??
It *does* make a difference.


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: how to remove rear bumper!! (Sepp)*

it's a 1984


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: how to remove rear bumper!! (nic2k4)*

I can't remember if the '84's have the rear bumper plugs. ( think they do)
Here's a pictogram.
Yor best bet is to remove the 2 or 3 bolts (#22) from the rear shock flange (#19) (this is the universal method, regardless if you have the plugs, or not)
If you have the plugs, you could *CAREFULLY* pry them off of the cover, and remove the bolts (#24) to remove the cover to reveal the internal steel member.
I would advise against this if possible, as the plugs are no where to be found. If you break one, you are prettymuch SOL. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 












_Modified by Sepp at 5:46 PM 1-7-2007_


----------

